# Snowy hunt Canadas video



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

For those of you who like big Canadas in the snow, I did a quick edit of our video from last Saturday, you guys can check it out. The quality kinda sucks because I had to compress it for youtube, but you guys get the point. Diver_Sniper this could have been you if you would have answered your phone!! :lol: :lol:

We have over 40 minutes of geese landing, so I tried to cut it out a little. We just had a ton of geese and we only could shoot 9!


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Flippin awesome!

last Saturday in Wis. we hunted honkers in the snow, 3 of us in 10 minutes got our six. Can only shoot 2 a piece. I mean the action was so fast event though the temps were 15 degrees nobody got close to being cold.

We didn't take videos as you guys did but the pics are still in the head just like you show.

Snow, wind, cold temps = Honker Action!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Great job on the video. Loved it! :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Very nice man, very nice. Even though it wouldn't have worked out for me, I wish I could have. But ya gotta wonder. Would any of that have happened if I would have been there? I bet it wouldn't have. :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

absolutely awesome guys, great shooting too.

That reminded me extactly how last saturday was for us

What kind of camera was that? i thought it took exceptional footage


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats on the great hunt! The video looks great too...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Tis the season. :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Great hunt and nice video as well


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

So did you shoot the one that landed and wouldnt get up after you popped out? Haha, I dont think I could!! Hey, great video editting, hunt, and Im glad you can get out still and enjoy the outdoors and its most brutal, but yet most enjoyable moments.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice! Why can't it snow all the time? dd:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Man I LOVE to hunt honkers in the snow! Nice video Jim! Wish we could have made it, looks like you had one heck of a time!

Chris


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

the first time i watched that video it was at school so i didnt get any sound, i just watched it again and its 10x as good!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW. We will be after them on Sat. in the snow so I hope mine can turn out that good!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Who watches goose hunts on the computer at school HONESTLY? I mean when I go there I try and learn....... :lol:

That Is an awsome hunt. could have used a pellet gun!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice video guys!!!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice video i love the new decoys going to go but a set this weekend


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That is Freak'in Awesome!!!

I just saw this post, and man I had this sh!t grin about a mile wide!

I'm gonna have to show this to all my buddies out here who want to know what hunting is like, and ND roads look like in the winter!

Thanks Jim!

Ryan


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

What kind of camera are you running?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That camera was bought at Walmart, absolute bottom of the line. It was intended to be our gun cam only, but our primary camera bit it on a rainy early season hunt. Being the beginning of the season we couldn't afford another camera, but this one is working out alright. I am actually amazed at the quality of it, it is much better when it hasn't been compressed for Youtube. Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm we could share it with you.

We were thinking of editing it and trying to send it into Cabela's Memories in the Field. What do you think?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

That was a great video! Enjoyed every second of it. The drive home added a great finishing touch.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I have watched this 8 times in the last 3 days. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

GREAT video! I dont think I woulda been able to lift my gun after sitting in the snow for that long...

Your "bottom of the line camera from walmart" does not look bottom of the line to me, it actually looks DAMN good, unless somebodys got some terrrible eyes, id stick to that cheaper camera....

Also, this video shows geese DO NOT give a damn about what decoy you are showing them, or mixing different brands...even if there was snow involved...them geese didnt even think about the chance of them being shot at when comming in...

I also have to agree on your 'U' shaped spread...i love it, and dont like changing to a different spread...seems to kill EVERYTIME!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome video guys!! Just can't get enough of that action!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

The only problem i have had with that Wal-mart camera is focusing. Sometimes it will jutter in and out of focus especially on ducks. It gets really frustrating when you are trying to film a hunt and everything is blurry. I think with a better quality camera a guy would have less troubles with the focus issues.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Liked how you got your little cameo of Craig "whackin and stackin" Foster in there. :lol: 
Kick a$$ footage and songs to go along. :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Thats what its all about! Awesome video. :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont have to say anything... flat out good stuff, gives me high hopes for the next couple days. Congrats!! 8)


----------

